# Seiko 7005-2000 17 Jewel, c1975 incoming.



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ive fancied a classic Seiko Automatic for a while, i took a punt on a weekdater from the 60s that didnt work out and i ended up returning it for a refund. I wanted something with the crown at 3, so that ruled out most of the 5's and somehow the 5's lack that clean cut classic seiko look, for me, with their more ornate styling in a lot of cases. I wanted something clean simple and sharp in their late 60's to mid 70's style. This one first caught my eye with the way the dial has aged over the past 45 years to take on a violet tinge to the silver, but otherwise being in nice condition with a clean case and crystal. Its 36mm all in so a nice size. Said to be working perfectly and sellers pictures. I think the 17 jewel 7005-2000 in this case and dial style with the bold battons and sword hands with the long lugs with the flat on each and the side profile taking in the case back sums up the style Ive been after. Like I say its the colour the dial has taken on that i really like in this example, is it a tropic? Who knows what is a tropic exactly? A fume? I dunno but i liked it so i got it. Expected mid week will post more pics then. @kevkojak do you know anything about these Kev? Intriguing dial patina isn't it, wonder what did it? Some pics. Cheers Nigel.









































































@scottswatches have you had any experience with these Scott? Classic 60's 70's seiko?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

the dial is unusual, but quite nice and while it might put of the purists it will appeal to other people. You can't go too far wrong with these, although they do seem to hate timegraphers - they keep time and then the timegrapher tells a different story!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> the dial is unusual, but quite nice and while it might put of the purists it will appeal to other people. You can't go too far wrong with these, although they do seem to hate timegraphers - they keep time and then the timegrapher tells a different story!


 Cheers Scott, it was the dial that really attracted me, no real damage but a lovely soft violet colour evenly across the dial, i presume its the pigments in the silver that have reacted and bloomed maybe to heat? Maybe its come from a warm climate. I do like dials which have aged in someway but not got damaged. Its crying out for a black Hirsch croco i think? Or something a bit rustic like the one ive just watched in your video since i did the post. :yes:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

That dial is goosed Nigel, but otherwise a nice watch.

I get these all the time but they always (always!) end up back on ebay, they just don't feel reliable enough to me the 7000 series models.

Nice addition, but personally I would want a dial in much better condition. That one looks to be a combination of heat and humidity which has stained it.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> That dial is goosed Nigel, but otherwise a nice watch.
> 
> I get these all the time but they always (always!) end up back on ebay, they just don't feel reliable enough to me the 7000 series models.
> 
> Nice addition, but personally I would want a dial in much better condition. That one looks to be a combination of heat and humidity which has stained it.


 cheers kev dial was main reason i wanted it i just like dials that are patinated, fumed, tropic call it what ever they do, i guess and the violet colour i just love it, especially seeing as all the logos are intact but faded and with no real damage other than the weird colour change im looking forward to seeing it in late afternoon sun, when i think it will look nice. But yeh i know where you are coming from, as regards the rest of the watch especially the back and movement it looks very clean and even the crystal looks good, its just that dial makes it unique for me i had to have it :yes:

I thinking what strap? Something glossy and black like a hirsch sobeck to give it a classy look? Or something to accentuate the dial like an aged colareb?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

@kevkojak @scottswatches any idea what the lug strap width is on these lads? Mine looks like its on a 19mm. Are they 19mm then? Or 20 and someones stuck a 19 on it? Cheers Nige

Just want to know what to order, it might limit me to a hirch croco if its 19 unless i can squeeze a 20 in


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

They are often 19mm Nigel, but always better to wait and be sure


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Not had one before so im going to get a Di Modell teju lizard, it was a toss up between that and a Rosario genuine croco. I might get both at some point, but my preference first is for the di modell.

https://www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk/Rosario-Flat-Padded-Crocodile-Black-AM4.html

https://www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk/DiModell-Teju-Lizard-Black-Mens-G7.html










cf with the gen croco i think the lizard looks a bit more sporty. The croco would look great on a dressy two hander. Good prices for genuine skins The Di Modell also looks a really well made strap, im sure they both are, but it edges it for me in looks and finish going off the pics. That should dress the old fella up.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Nigelp said:


> cheers kev dial was main reason i wanted it i just like dials that are patinated, fumed, tropic call it what ever they do, i guess and the violet colour i just love it, especially seeing as all the logos are intact but faded and with no real damage other than the weird colour change im looking forward to seeing it in late afternoon sun, when i think it will look nice.


 I'm a big fan of how the dial looks. Pity about the scratches, but still very nice


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

al_kaholik said:


> I'm a big fan of how the dial looks. Pity about the scratches, but still very nice


 me too, i think when i get it and polish the crystal to a mirror finish with some poly watch it will look great, do the case with a cape cod and put it on a good strap and it will look fab.

which reminds me need to order cape cod...

yes the two scratch lines at 7 are a shame but under normal size looking at it will probably not show, which is going to be hard to capture in photos, i'll do my best when i get it.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

@Nigelp Thanks for the ukwatchstraps link, very useful site.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> @Nigelp Thanks for the ukwatchstraps link, very useful site.


 welcome, ive had a few off them very good sevice, prices and a massive range.

the taju arrived today and is very good.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Not all like a 'tropical' dial but I think that dial is stunning.

I own a 6106-8000 (5 DX) made Septmber 1967 and it is a fantastic little watch, old Seiko 5's are a fantastic first vintage watch.

Is the back original on your watch? It looks unusual.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> Not all like a 'tropical' dial but I think that dial is stunning.
> I own a 6106-8000 (5 DX) made Septmber 1967 and it is a fantastic little watch, old Seiko 5's are a fantastic first vintage watch.
> Is the back original on your watch? It looks unusual.


No idea. Its arrived so ill put more pics on.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Its arrived and i think the dial looks superb. It runs sets and quick sets spot on. Case movement and crystal are really clean as are silver gloss batons and sword hands. Some pics on the teju lizard.its 36mm. Ive yet to cape cod or poly watch it. Tbh do think it needs it. The dial turns from silver cart wheel in bright light to a dark thundery purple black in the shade. I love it. Its not as violet in the flesh more a purple grey. Until sharp light hits it and its a vibrant murky swampy violet. The di modell teju is a beauty too.


























































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

The back









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

same case back as the one scott had @scottswatches so i guess it must be the original?

https://www.birthyearwatches.com/product/1972-seiko-7005-2000-automatic/#iLightbox[product-gallery]/6










sorry scott, nicked your pic for the thread to try and check out a query above, cheers nig.



tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> Not all like a 'tropical' dial but I think that dial is stunning.
> 
> I own a 6106-8000 (5 DX) made Septmber 1967 and it is a fantastic little watch, old Seiko 5's are a fantastic first vintage watch.
> 
> Is the back original on your watch? It looks unusual.


 it might look unusual because its not a Seiko 5? I guess the wr is different didnt the 5's all have screw on backs and at least 50m wr as part of the 5 name, id date, auto, water resistant 50m plus. and whatever the other two things that made up the 5 requirements were?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been reading up on tropical dials and most just look brown, but there is a noticeable purple look in some of the old seikos from what ive read its something to do with the multi layer lacquers. In some lights mine just looks a smokey grey and in some the violet looks more a light tan and a brown in the middle of the dial. Brown seems to be termed as tropic discolouration due to heat and humidity. So thats most likely what happened here. Its probably spent most its years in a hot humid climate and is basically a tropic. The purple tan violet seems to develop before progressing to a brown. In north wales this is unlikely to ever progress to brown. So its a sub tropic?

eg full tropic king seiko notice the purple in the brown? Its there in mine too, something to do with the lacquer it seems.

[IMG alt="Image result for seiko tropical dial" data-ratio="75.00"]https://s3.amazonaws.com/watchpatrol-storage/img/full/9b4dc8a64bfbe571af9860119ae2e27575e05312.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Lizard isn't my thing but black strap, silver Seiko is a winning combination for these older pieces


----------



## Solar Pilgrim (Aug 26, 2019)

That dial is so cool.


----------



## Philip_H (Jan 1, 2021)

That watch was once gold, this is my father's version of the same watch Seiko 7005-2000, my serial number begins 343xxx


----------

